# Sacramento 85, Dallas 80



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

SACRAMENTO, Calif. (AP) -- Brad Miller had 17 points and 10 rebounds, Kenny Thomas scored six points in the final minute and the Sacramento Kings hung on for their 12th straight home victory, 85-80 over the injury-depleted Dallas Mavericks on Sunday night.

Ron Artest scored 15 points for the Kings (32-31), who got above .500 for the first time this season by beating the Western Conference leaders -- and despite scoring just 33 points in a miserable second half.

With New Orleans' loss to New Jersey, the Kings moved into eighth place in the Western Conference -- a half-game ahead of the Hornets and a half-game behind the seventh-place Los Angeles Lakers, who visit Arco Arena on Tuesday night.

Dirk Nowitzki had 24 points and 13 rebounds for Dallas, which also couldn't shoot straight in a defensive-dominated half. The Mavericks couldn't overcome the absence of three injured regulars and coach Avery Johnson, ejected in the third quarter for charging the court to argue.

Miller's jumper with 1:39 left put Sacramento up 79-74, but Jason Terry -- who missed nine of his first 11 shots -- hit a 3-pointer and converted a three-point play for Dallas.

But Thomas hit back-to-back jumpers, including a wide-open shot with 29 seconds left that put the Kings up 83-80. After Marquis Daniels and Terry missed open 3-pointers, Thomas hit two free throws with 8 seconds to play.

Its three-game winning streak snapped, Dallas dropped back into a tie with San Antonio atop the conference standings at 49-14. Daniels scored 19 points and Terry added 14.

The Mavericks played without guards Adrian Griffin and Devin Harris because of injuries, and forward Josh Howard only made it through the first half before getting sidelined again by a sore left hamstring that kept him out of the last four games.

But the Mavericks kept it close with strong defense against the Kings, who went 3-of-20 and missed their last 10 shots of the third quarter. In the fourth, Dallas barely surpassed its previous season low of 78 points.

Nobody plays the Kings tougher at home than the Mavericks, who had won in seven of their last 11 trips to Sacramento. Dallas is the only team to win at Arco Arena in each of the last six seasons, including a 10-point win on Dec. 22.

Sacramento took a 52-40 lead into the final seconds of the first half, but Nowitzki beat the halftime buzzer with a 3-pointer -- and Dallas scored eight consecutive points to open the second half.

Both teams struggled to score in the third quarter -- but Johnson, owner Mark Cuban and the Mavericks' bench were angered when three calls in close succession went against Dallas. Referee Gary Zielinski hit Johnson with a technical foul with 3:43 left in the quarter.

When the crowd roared, Johnson marched across the court to argue with Zielinski, who walked away while calling a second technical foul and ejecting the coach. Johnson quickly left the court without even getting an argument with Zielinski.

Game notes
Sacramento went 6:12 between field goals in the second half. ... The Kings played in front of their 301st consecutive sellout crowd. ... Dallas F Keith Van Horn missed his fifth straight game with a sprained knee ligament.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

We really blew a huge opportunity


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

yup the Mavs are tied again with the Spurs. I hope Duncan gets injured lol, anything for the homecourt.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

t1no said:


> yup the Mavs are tied again with the Spurs. I hope Duncan gets injured lol, anything for the homecourt.


And to also not play us in the first round right?

You know, you might have to play the Kings in the first round... I kind of think there is no safe first round anymore.

I don't think it matters, we the Clippers are screwed...


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

too bad j-ho couldn't finish the game, but i think it's better safe then sorry.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

t1no said:


> yup the Mavs are tied again with the Spurs. I hope Duncan gets injured lol, anything for the homecourt.


LoL, good luck at that one


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

if i was a dallas fan, I'm hoping i get the 4th seed. I would effing hate to face Sacramento in the first round. They have proven they can beat anybody when they're at the top of their game, as they were tonight when they beat ya. Howabout Artest shutting down Nowitzki who had a low fg %.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'd much rather play Sacramento, they don't have too much.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Sacramental said:


> if i was a dallas fan, I'm hoping i get the 4th seed. I would effing hate to face Sacramento in the first round. They have proven they can beat anybody when they're at the top of their game, as they were tonight when they beat ya. Howabout Artest shutting down Nowitzki who had a low fg %.


I would love to play the Kings in the first round, we had four players injured and only lost by a few points.


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

Mavs Maniac said:


> I'd much rather play Sacramento, they don't have too much.


u can do soo much in the regular season but cant win in the playoffs. i say u guys get a 2nd round exit. yer underestimating the kings by faar. I'll admit, you have the deeper team, but we've had success against you in the playoffs. we do have the better starting 5 though.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

come on now. Dallas is better than Sacramento. The fact that they only lost by five and had many chances to win last night without Devin, Adrian, and Josh and shoot poorly while doing it coming off a game the night before speaks volume. The past doesn't matter. This Mavs team is entirely different. No slight against the Kings, but the Mavs are a better team this season.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

If Josh Howard and Keith Van Horn were not injured, then Artest would have not guarded Dirk. Because Brad Miller or Kenny Thomas can't guard Josh or Keith. The Mavs could have also played a small line up with Terry, Harris and Stackhouse or Josh Howard.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

There's nothing to be ashamed of in this loss. Half our rotation is out with injuries and they still barely beat us. Dirk proved in this game that he's not intimidated by Artest.

This was a hollow victory for Sacramento.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Sacramental said:


> u can do soo much in the regular season but cant win in the playoffs. i say u guys get a 2nd round exit. yer underestimating the kings by faar. I'll admit, you have the deeper team, but we've had success against you in the playoffs. we do have the better starting 5 though.


We own sac in every way...

- Better starting 5, better record, better coach, and weve eliminated Sac from the playoffs


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Bah, by Playoff time Ron Artest's novelty have worn off and they'll be below .500 again. I don't think it's really possible for one player to turn a team around in the way that Artest is supposedly doing. The Kings are just playing some good ball, and though Artest's doing some good things for them, this recent streak actually has very little to do with him.


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

VeN said:


> We own sac in every way...
> 
> - Better starting 5, better record, better coach, and weve eliminated Sac from the playoffs


u gotta be kidding me! c'mon now, yes you have a better record, but your coach is still inexperienced and young, and we've eliminated Dallas from the playoffs, too. And we have the better starting 5. Bibby smokes Jason Terry. K-mart (or bonzi, whichever starts) averages better stats than Devin Harris. Brad is a better offensive player than Dampier, the only place you have us is at the power forward.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Sacramental said:


> u gotta be kidding me! c'mon now, yes you have a better record, but your coach is still inexperienced and young, and we've eliminated Dallas from the playoffs, too. And we have the better starting 5. Bibby smokes Jason Terry. K-mart (or bonzi, whichever starts) averages better stats than Devin Harris. Brad is a better offensive player than Dampier, the only place you have us is at the power forward.


Laff.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Sacramental said:


> u gotta be kidding me! c'mon now, yes you have a better record, but your coach is still inexperienced and young, and we've eliminated Dallas from the playoffs, too. And we have the better starting 5. Bibby smokes Jason Terry. K-mart (or bonzi, whichever starts) averages better stats than Devin Harris. Brad is a better offensive player than Dampier, the only place you have us is at the power forward.



soo...the Kings are a better team then the Mavs?


you sir, are very delusional...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Sacramental said:


> u gotta be kidding me! c'mon now, yes you have a better record, but your coach is still inexperienced and young, and we've eliminated Dallas from the playoffs, too. And we have the better starting 5. Bibby smokes Jason Terry. K-mart (or bonzi, whichever starts) averages better stats than Devin Harris. Brad is a better offensive player than Dampier, the only place you have us is at the power forward.


I would imagine you'd find very few candid fans who would rather have Sacramento's coach or starting 5 over ours.

Very few.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

/thread


----------



## KWStumpy (Oct 2, 2005)

Alrighty kiddos, i'm more of a reader and not a talker, but i had to speak up here. Now I can't really say anything because i'm only 17, but i'm just curious as to how old this guy is. Now then for some non-faulty information. If our sacramental friend knew anything he'd know that neither Damp nor Harris start and i like how he completely left Josh Howard out of the starting 5 equation. All i really have to say is the main place that we have you beat is 52-14 buddy. Run that around in your brain for about an hour or so.


----------

